# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  złe samopoczucie osłabienie

## venis

Witam, Dzisiaj wstała i od godziny źle się czuję, zjadłam śniadanie, ale bardzo mało jakoś nie mam apetytu. Poza tym mam dreszcze i jest mi zimno. Zmierzyłam temperaturę, to mam 37. Ogólnie czuję się osłabiona i boli mnie głowa, jak wstałam z łóżka to aż mi się w głowie zakręciło. Czy to zwykle przeziębienie? Wzięłam Tabsin, ale może jednak to co innego?

----------


## Kamil

Weź coś takiego jak polopiryna i wskakuj do łóżka się wygrzać trochę - to na początek.

----------

